# Help Me Identify The Year of this MW Hawthorne



## Volksauto (May 27, 2018)

Hello! I'm new here and I picked up this Montgomery Wards Hawthorne Women's cruiser and I don't know the year it was built. I tried searching online everywhere but no luck. Could you guys help figure it out? P.S. The bell and lights are aftermarket.
Here is the bike:


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 2, 2018)

Wow, that's minty! I'd say '67-'70, in '71 the had reflector pedals and a BMA/6 certification decal in the seat post. I have the same bike in a 26" version. The 'SE' stamp is from Snyder, who built these for Ward's. They went out of business in the mid '70s, and no known serial/date info exists.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 8, 2018)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Wow, that's minty! I'd say '67-'70, in '71 the had reflector pedals and a BMA/6 certification decal in the seat post. I have the same bike in a 26" version. The 'SE' stamp is from Snyder, who built these for Ward's. They went out of business in the mid '70s, and no known serial/date info exists.



Great info!


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 8, 2018)

Gorgeous bike - not garage kept but "house kept" condition!

MW was deep into their branding - love the brake arm.


----------



## Volksauto (Jun 8, 2018)

Thanks for the info. Behind the seat post, there is the a stamp the says Moscow, Tennessee. Is that where it was assembled?


----------



## Oilit (Jun 15, 2018)

Volksauto said:


> Thanks for the info. Behind the seat post, there is the a stamp the says Moscow, Tennessee. Is that where it was assembled?



I believe Troxel was located in Moscow, TN. They made seats for a lot of different bikes.


----------

